
YC W2019 Invite/Rejection - aakashk23
Has anyone received an invite&#x2F;rejection email for the W2019 batch?
======
ploggingdev
Around 14 hours remaining. Come join the chat room for YC W2019 applicants
while you wait : [https://www.hackerschat.net/](https://www.hackerschat.net/)

~~~
100-xyz
Page not loading for me. Located in China, so perhaps Chinese government
protecting me from the evils of the internet :-)

------
gregarious
I don't remember if this is rolling, but I can confirm they're not out yet :)

------
thecodingmonk
Just got the rejection mail, good luck everybody!

------
documarez
I didn’t receive the email yet!

------
jomyjohn
Not yet

------
100-xyz
No.

------
supriyashekar
not yet!

